# Pecan walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haven’t been on here in a while just finished this pecan walking stick, finished it with boiled linseed oil


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

That will make a good stick, should be plenty strong.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good looking stick Randy. I like pecan sticks. Hoping to get some from a from a friends pecan grove.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks good, Randy. With that nice gradual taper, it must have good balance.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Really nice Randy! It makes me want to get back out in the garage and start working on my projects again. Spring can't come too soon.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Our daytime temperatures are looking good but our nighttime temperatures are still below freezing. That’s going to be slowly getting better though. So spring is just around the corner.


----------

